# John Rutherford, My Mentor and Fatherfigure



## Tames D (Oct 26, 2008)

Last night I got one of those calls in the middle of the night. 

Odds are you have never heard of this man, but he was one of the key figures in transforming me from a troublemaker teen to a successful adult, and more. He did this not only through Martial Arts but through setting an example on how to be a Warrior *and* a Scholar. Without his guidance, I wouldn't be where I am today.

Needless to say there is much pain in our circle of friends today.

I've been asked to be a key speaker at his funeral. I have no idea what
to say.

RIP Mr. Rutherford.


----------



## bluemtn (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about that.  Keeping you in my thoughts...



.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 26, 2008)

.


----------



## exile (Oct 26, 2008)

:asian:

I've very, very sorry to hear this, Qui-Gon.


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 26, 2008)

QUI-GON said:


> Last night I got one of those calls in the middle of the night.
> 
> Odds are you have never heard of this man, but he was one of the key figures in transforming me from a troublemaker teen to a successful adult, and more. He did this not only through Martial Arts but through setting an example on how to be a Warrior *and* a Scholar. Without his guidance, I wouldn't be where I am today.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry for your loss.  I think you've got a great start for what to say here.


----------



## stickarts (Oct 26, 2008)

.


----------



## kidswarrior (Oct 26, 2008)

Sorry to hear this, Tim. I know you'll find the right words to speak, as you  obviously cared for him very deeply. That must have meant the world to him.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 26, 2008)

My own sorrows for your loss. I understand what it means to lose someone like that and I am with you in spirit. 
Speak from your heart... don't try to rehearse too much, if you need to you can use 3X5 cards to ensure you cover the highlights of his career and you can add your own insights and thoughts/feelings on them.  
Pause and reflect frequently (but of course briefly) for yourself to make sure you want to say what it is you feel you need to say. 
You'll do fine ... heck, you do well enough here don't cha? :wink1: 

:asian:


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 26, 2008)

I share you sense of loss, *Qui-Gon*.  

I went through similar when John Shaw, the man who first lead me to Iai, passed away a couple of years ago.  

We invest much of our time and our passions with those that teach us and mould us; it is only natural and right that our emotions of mourning are strong too.

It's trite and doesn't help with the pain at first but always remember that he lives on in those that he taught and tended :sensei rei:.


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 26, 2008)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 27, 2008)

.


----------



## morph4me (Oct 27, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 27, 2008)

My deepest sympathies, Qui-Gon. The passing of your father is huge.  I have no doubt you'll honor him as he deserves it - please take your time to heal and if you need an ear, you know where I am.

:asian:


----------



## Tames D (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I hope I didn't give the impression that Mr. Rutherford was my father. Him and his wife were like 2nd parents to me.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 27, 2008)

.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 29, 2008)

.


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm very sorry for your loss.:asian:


----------

